# This is true and funny...



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

I have to agree with this


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing: That is great!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing1: :laughing1: :laughing1: *Too funny*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

ha ha that is priceless, and I agree funny.


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Too true!!!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, very nicely put!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

hahahahahhahaha!!!! I love it and I agree with it!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

hahahaha too funny! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

it is true


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*LOL, I can only imagine!*


----------



## sarsoura (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol, that is soooo true! :XD:

Thanks for the dose of laughter, I needed it


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

LOL Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

sarsoura said:


> Lol, that is soooo true! :XD:
> 
> Thanks for the dose of laughter, I needed it


I'm glad you enjoyed it!



budgiebabie said:


> LOL Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

That is so true!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

pmiaria said:


> I have to agree with this


I loved that so much I did it with my parakeets:budgie:


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

kcladyz said:


> I loved that so much I did it with my parakeets:budgie:


Wow! I really like your version too.


----------

